# EA-6B Prowler



## sunny91 (Dec 6, 2007)

Sunny


----------



## Aggie08 (Dec 6, 2007)

Cool vid sunny. I really wish they wouldn't dub in music so I could hear what those engines sound like.


----------



## sunny91 (Dec 6, 2007)

sometime the music is more important that the engine sound. It is sometime
bad for me also.

Sunny


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 8, 2007)

Under-sung heroes!
I always liked Flight of the Intruder more than Top Gun. We watched that the other day (have the DVD BS) coz my daughter wanted to spot Heroes star Petrelli (who is 'Chipper' or some such in it).
This combines two of my fave things - Grumman planes and EW/SEAD. Thanks!

I concur about the music's place. Who is it? Not bad! SOunds like a cross between Creed/GreenDay/Skynyrd...


----------



## renrich (Dec 8, 2007)

Enjoyed the video. Seems like the visibility forward is really good on the A6. Have a friend who was in the attack community in USN, now retired and flew among others A6s in VN. He was a Mustang and wound up as CO of Lexington out of Corpus Christi, CarQuals carrier. He flew an A6 in the first evaluation against a recently captured Mig 21. THAT was an interesting story. The Mig had many surprises for them.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 9, 2007)

Royzee617 said:


> I concur about the music's place. Who is it? Not bad! SOunds like a cross between Creed/GreenDay/Skynyrd...




Stone Temple Pilot (STP)


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 13, 2007)

STP? Right, thanks. They split and their singer is in VR isn't he?


----------

